# Google Music In Android Market



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I am still lacking Music in the Market and it seems like soooo many others have it already. Am I the only one lacking the new feature?


----------



## superchunkwii (Aug 5, 2011)

I've seen noone with music in their market yet. If you know anyone, see if they can upload the market apk.


----------



## waywardshinobi (Aug 2, 2011)

It's server side, it requires no new apk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

superchunkwii said:


> I've seen noone with music in their market yet. If you know anyone, see if they can upload the market apk.


Interesting. Well at least I know I'm not the only one.


----------



## ejgilkey (Jun 7, 2011)

If anyone is still not seeing Music, I cleared data and it showed up.


----------



## PacerguyDon (Aug 17, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> If anyone is still not seeing Music, I cleared data and it showed up.


Thanks for the tip. Worked like a charm


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

ejgilkey said:


> If anyone is still not seeing Music, I cleared data and it showed up.


Yeah someone on G+ told me about that too. Thanks.

Sent from my Thunderbolt running CyanogenMod 7 using the RootzWiki app.


----------

